# Perimeter fence contractor in Cavite/Tagaytay



## AJHRPU

Hi all - <Snip>  To build a perimeter fence for a very large lot in Cavite, near the boundary of Tagaytay.

I've been in contact with several contractors, but their quotes are very high, with the cheapest quote at P6,000 per lineal meter for a 2 meter tall, 5" CHB wall.

Based on what I've been able to gather other folks have ended up paying that's about twice compared to what I expected having to pay.

Appreciate if anyone can recommend a reliable contractor that charges more normal fees, but still gets the job done to high (local) standards.

Also, if people are willing to share what they ended up paying for perimeter wall, that would be nice 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gary D

Including kano tax only double is a bargain. Let the wife do the bargaining and keep out of sight.


----------



## pakawala

Even if you award the contract to the lowest bidder, you are not guaranteed they will build to specifications unless you are in country, available for frequent visits, preferably stay on site for the entire build. 

There are too many cautions when using a Contractor to build your wall but some are. They will use beach (salt water sand versus fresh river sand). Low cement content hollow blocks you can poke your finger through. (If you must use a contractor, ensure the contract reads that you have the option to reject any and all blocks that you can poke your finger through). Low cement mortar mix. Smaller than standard rebar size. Smaller than standard posts. No rebar for most of the wall. No/Incorrect footer Etc. Etc. 

The bottom line is you need to be on site for the build to look for these issues.

Do you have an electric/water source for the build?

Since it's a large lot, you can save money and ensure quality by having your hollow blocks made on site, then hire you own guys to build the wall.

Have you priced pre-cast? These guys are from your area- Tagaytay.
https://www.olx.ph/item/precast-fence-or-walls-ID78TXe.html?p=2&h=fc3e57e677#fc3e57e677


----------



## AJHRPU

Thanks Gary D. Yes, of course as always. Sadly it is my wife who's been quoted the Foreigner price


----------



## EuroBob

pakawala said:


> Even if you award the contract to the lowest bidder, you are not guaranteed they will build to specifications unless you are in country, available for frequent visits, preferably stay on site for the entire build.
> 
> There are too many cautions when using a Contractor to build your wall but some are. They will use beach (salt water sand versus fresh river sand). Low cement content hollow blocks you can poke your finger through. (If you must use a contractor, ensure the contract reads that you have the option to reject any and all blocks that you can poke your finger through). Low cement mortar mix. Smaller than standard rebar size. Smaller than standard posts. No rebar for most of the wall. No/Incorrect footer Etc. Etc.
> 
> The bottom line is you need to be on site for the build to look for these issues.
> 
> Do you have an electric/water source for the build?
> 
> Since it's a large lot, you can save money and ensure quality by having your hollow blocks made on site, then hire you own guys to build the wall.
> 
> Have you priced pre-cast? These guys are from your area- Tagaytay.
> https://www.olx.ph/item/precast-fence-or-walls-ID78TXe.html?p=2&h=fc3e57e677#fc3e57e677


You may want to also define how many rows of hollow blocks are exepected to extend into the ground.
It may cost less if your wife provides the worker with materials. She would have to chack what prices she could obtain and then compare them with the contractor's quotes.


----------



## AJHRPU

Thanks pakawala - yes, understand the need for constant supervision. I travel between SG and PH due to work commitments in both locations, so wouldn't be there constantly though I have a very reliable relative who'd be supervising the process and would pop in whenever I can.

We do have water/electricity onsite - or would if we ask them to plug us onto the grid I suppose.

Good idea about having the CHB's made onsite. Did not consider that. Since the contractors have given itemized quotations, I've been able to see mostly where they're overcharging us, which is the CHB's (and all other materials) as far as I can see...so I think an option is to simply source for the raw materials ourselves and just pay for labor.

Pre-cast is another great idea..less options/decisions given to laborers tend to result in less mistakes made. We were considering 3D fence (Eastern Wire), but the company is so unresponsive, it's been draining just trying to get them to talk to us.

Do you think P3k per lineal meter is realistic, too high, too low - if it were your project?

That leads me to another question if I may; for those of you who have gotten land and not necessarily building anything on it now, how did you fence it off, just to make it clear to everyone it's your lot, it's taken and squatters aren't welcome? I reckon barb wire could be a quick option too, if we can't get anyone to build a wall around it while we can't be there to supervise 100% of the time.

Thank you!


----------



## Gary D

AJHRPU said:


> Thanks pakawala - yes, understand the need for constant supervision. I travel between SG and PH due to work commitments in both locations, so wouldn't be there constantly though I have a very reliable relative who'd be supervising the process and would pop in whenever I can.
> 
> We do have water/electricity onsite - or would if we ask them to plug us onto the grid I suppose.
> 
> Good idea about having the CHB's made onsite. Did not consider that. Since the contractors have given itemized quotations, I've been able to see mostly where they're overcharging us, which is the CHB's (and all other materials) as far as I can see...so I think an option is to simply source for the raw materials ourselves and just pay for labor.
> 
> Pre-cast is another great idea..less options/decisions given to laborers tend to result in less mistakes made. We were considering 3D fence (Eastern Wire), but the company is so unresponsive, it's been draining just trying to get them to talk to us.
> 
> Do you think P3k per lineal meter is realistic, too high, too low - if it were your project?
> 
> That leads me to another question if I may; for those of you who have gotten land and not necessarily building anything on it now, how did you fence it off, just to make it clear to everyone it's your lot, it's taken and squatters aren't welcome? I reckon barb wire could be a quick option too, if we can't get anyone to build a wall around it while we can't be there to supervise 100% of the time.
> 
> Thank you!


I would alway supply all materials. Try and get a price for the job and not pay day rate. Even for a fixed price they will still try and get more money half way through. You will also be responsible for all snacks and drinks so don't forget to figure it into the costs. Having a relative looking after things is often not a good idea as all they will know is the usual slack way things are done and will expect to make pleanty out of it. Everything also has legs, you wouldn't beleive how fast a bag or three of cement can run.


----------



## pakawala

AJHRPU said:


> That leads me to another question if I may; for those of you who have gotten land and not necessarily building anything on it now, how did you fence it off, just to make it clear to everyone it's your lot, it's taken and squatters aren't welcome? I reckon barb wire could be a quick option too, if we can't get anyone to build a wall around it while we can't be there to supervise 100% of the time.
> Thank you!


We have some fenced lots, no structures. Concrete walls or barb wire attached to concrete posts will make it clear where your property is to most but 20 foot walls with razor wire and landmines will not stop squatters. Eyes monitoring the property whether it be an arrangement with the neighbors, a caretaker, relatives etc. who can take immediate action is your main deterrence to squatters.

I've been observing a small group of squatters on a lot for months on a road I use when I go to town. The owner is an OFW from another province with no relatives in the area. They start out with a tarp or box and hang out to see if they will be thrown off, then little by little they add, recently had some hollow blocks delivered.


----------



## pakawala

AJHRPU said:


> Do you think P3k per lineal meter is realistic, too high, too low - if it were your project?


Sorry, I missed that question. It depends on the finished plan. What does each meter consist of & what size rebar? What's the finish? Block only? Rough? Remember, to increase the cost for aesthetics finishing if you plan to make it a residential wall. A lot of man hours & concrete used for aesthetics finishing.

You can use indian trees for tall privacy or wall vines instead of finishing to reduce costs.


----------



## AJHRPU

pakawala said:


> Sorry, I missed that question. It depends on the finished plan. What does each meter consist of & what size rebar? What's the finish? Block only? Rough? Remember, to increase the cost for aesthetics finishing if you plan to make it a residential wall. A lot of man hours & concrete used for aesthetics finishing.
> 
> You can use indian trees for tall privacy or wall vines instead of finishing to reduce costs.



Thanks pakawala - just plain CHB wall, no special finishing. I DON'T want it to look nice from the outside and the lot is sizable enough, so I probably won't be looking at the wall from the inside anyways...

On the rebar, I reckon 10mm is enough?


----------



## pakawala

AJHRPU said:


> Thanks pakawala - just plain CHB wall, no special finishing. I DON'T want it to look nice from the outside and the lot is sizable enough, so I probably won't be looking at the wall from the inside anyways...
> 
> On the rebar, I reckon 10mm is enough?


12mm for the posts, 10mm - wall. Estimate 7 blocks per linear mtr @10p per block where I'm from. Using your own labor & you buying all the material you can easily get it done for 750p to 1k.


----------



## AJHRPU

That's fantastic info, thanks all. I'll recap the feedback as I read it. Feel free to add/clarify if I've misread/missed anything:

- Contractors overcharge and under-deliver, so better to purchase materials ourselves and have local laborers do the work.

- For a large lot, consider buying raw materials for CHB and manufacture them onsite if have access to water/electricity, as this might reduce cost of CHB but more importantly ensure quality of CHB

- All work should always be supervised by yourself or someone trustworthy who understands how the work should be done to high quality (not necessarily local quality)

- All construction materials need to be supervised to avoid theft (I read this as; get the supplier to deliver frequently in smaller qualities so there's enough material to build, but less to steal)

- A wall itself doesn't keep squatters away, need a neighborhood watchdog mechanism in place as well if lot isn't occupied

- A pre-cast wall might help reduce labor issues since it's easier to assemble onsite

- Kano stays away for anything involving money

- Much of construction cost of wall is related to aesthetics. A plain CHB wall standing 2m tall could cost <=P1,000 per lineal meter if following the above advise.


----------



## pakawala

AJHRPU said:


> - For a large lot, consider buying raw materials for CHB and manufacture them onsite if have access to water/electricity, as this might reduce cost of CHB but more importantly ensure quality of CHB


You may want to consider paying per block made. Where I am 50centavos to 1p per block made is fair. 1 bag of cement can make 70 to 80 blocks. Visit some block makers in your area. Some may be using block making machines. 



AJHRPU said:


> - Kano stays away for anything involving money


Many say that but I disagree. Virtually everyone will know it's a Foreigners project anyway. Best to stay involved in "all" transactions and know the local wages & material prices. Do not let the workers purchase any material, to include sand & stone. Shop around, compare prices and always ask for at least a 10% discount.


----------



## Cebu Citizen

10mm rebar...How high is the wall? Is the wall only for privacy? Or do you want to deter intruders? Where do you live exactly? Do you need the wall to also provide storm surge and wind protection from Typhoons or other bad weather?

All of these should be considered when selecting your wall height, size of blocks and especially the size of your rebar as well as the dimensions, (width and depth), of the footer holding up the wall! A wall is only as strong as its foundation...


----------



## northwoods

*hollow block pay scale*



pakawala said:


> You may want to consider paying per block made. Where I am 50centavos to 1p per block made is fair. 1 bag of cement can make 70 to 80 blocks. Visit some block makers in your area. Some may be using block making machines.
> 
> 
> 
> Many say that but I disagree. Virtually everyone will know it's a Foreigners project anyway. Best to stay involved in "all" transactions and know the local wages & material prices. Do not let the workers purchase any material, to include sand & stone. Shop around, compare prices and always ask for at least a 10% discount.


Great info ;
im wrapping my mind around this ,
1p = apx 4.5cents usd .
now if your using a block making machine ,,
how many men are involved ?
can i assume 3 ?
one man mixing and loading the [form] machine ,
and one man operating the long handle compacting the mix .
is there a 3rd ,,carrying / stacking the new block's ?
now the real question is ,, are they paid 1p each per block ?
or take a finished block count , then pay each man 1/3 of the total .


----------



## Cebu Citizen

I think you need to recalculate your figures Northwoods...Hahaha...

The current exchange rate for US Dollars to Peso's is - 45.86 as of this morning on the internet.

That means that roughly a 50 peso bill is worth approximately one US Dollar...just to round it off and make it easier to calculate...which means that one peso is actually worth APPROXIMATELY 2 cents! Not 4.5 cents.

So, before you begin calculating your total or estimated costs for this project...or any other project...make sure your beginning calculations are correct. Your calculations are robbing you of a lot of money!

In your calculation it would take $2.25 US Dollars to equal one 50 Peso Bill! That is a terrible exchange rate and you will be paying more than double for your project.

I just don't want you to make an error that might cost you dearly...be careful out there...


----------



## Cebu Citizen

*Calculations...*



northwoods said:


> Great info ;
> im wrapping my mind around this ,
> 1p = apx 4.5cents usd .
> now if your using a block making machine ,,
> how many men are involved ?
> can i assume 3 ?
> one man mixing and loading the [form] machine ,
> and one man operating the long handle compacting the mix .
> is there a 3rd ,,carrying / stacking the new block's ?
> now the real question is ,, are they paid 1p each per block ?
> or take a finished block count , then pay each man 1/3 of the total .



Also...it does not matter how many men they have working or if they do it by hand or use a machine, if the cost per block is .5 up to 1 peso per block, then you would do a final block count and pay them that amount only. Do not concern yourself with how much each man gets. Here in the Philippines there is usually one man in charge of the crew...it is him you negotiate with and him that you pay the total amount...and he is responsible for dividing up the loot and paying his helpers...how ever many that may be. He knows if he has more workers, he gets less money for himself so he will decide how many workers he needs and how much he pays them.

Your only concern will be how many blocks do you need and what quality of mix do you want, (that determines the final quality and strength of your finished blocks), and how much will you pay them for each completed unbroken block.

Also...there will be broken blocks...negotiate with them that they do not need to haul off the broken junk...let them leave it on your property. In every job I have seen, you will always need some fill somewhere and these broken blocks will work perfectly for this purpose. Why have them haul off something you will need anyway. Plus, they will not want to do the extra work so it is a win-win situation.


----------



## pakawala

northwoods said:


> Great info ;
> im wrapping my mind around this ,
> 1p = apx 4.5cents usd .
> now if your using a block making machine ,,
> how many men are involved ?
> can i assume 3 ?
> one man mixing and loading the [form] machine ,
> and one man operating the long handle compacting the mix .
> is there a 3rd ,,carrying / stacking the new block's ?
> now the real question is ,, are they paid 1p each per block ?
> or take a finished block count , then pay each man 1/3 of the total .


Labor cost/commission per block, material will depend on your location in country. That's why I suggest visit local block makers in your area & inquire. Material cost is noticeably rising as the demand increases.

You can see CHB Machines for sale & processes here.

https://www.olx.ph/all-results/q-hollow-block-machines/

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hollow+block+making+philippines


----------



## AJHRPU

Wow guys - you are all super helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## myferuel

Hi,

just in case you needed help with a precast fence contractor you can contact me at 09175840269

my usual charge per meter of fence at 2.0 meter high is 2800 per lm.

The fence is precast including the foundation so in time that you need to relocate the fence for expansion or any other purposes, you will not need to spend that much.

Progetta Devt and Construction Inc.
09175840269
feruel


----------



## bigpearl

myferuel said:


> Hi,
> 
> just in case you needed help with a precast fence contractor you can contact me at 09175840269
> 
> my usual charge per meter of fence at 2.0 meter high is 2800 per lm.
> 
> The fence is precast including the foundation so in time that you need to relocate the fence for expansion or any other purposes, you will not need to spend that much.
> 
> Progetta Devt and Construction Inc.
> 09175840269
> feruel


Hi myferuel, what areas do you cover/work in? Do you have a web site or a link to a website showing and detailing your product/s used?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## myferuel

Hi steve,

I just have my facebook page for some of my sample works. You can search my company progetta development and construction inc in facebook for my sample works. 

Currently i do my precast fence in batangas manila and bataan area. Mostly luzon. 

Hope this helps


----------



## bigpearl

myferuel said:


> Hi steve,
> 
> I just have my facebook page for some of my sample works. You can search my company progetta development and construction inc in facebook for my sample works.
> 
> Currently i do my precast fence in batangas manila and bataan area. Mostly luzon.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi, thanks for replying, I looked at your FB page, looks good your work. Are these fences engineered? Footing specs, wind loads etc? What warranty for your work do you offer?
How far north do you travel to make and install concrete fences? How far south etc.
Good luck to you with what looks like a great product.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## galactic

double post


----------



## galactic

Also, secure all the permits first form your subdivision (if applicable) and city. Oftentimes permits are not shouldered by contractors. You wouldn't want a half built wall when authorities come asking for their take.


----------



## Rebaqshratz

AJHRPU said:


> Hi all - <Snip> To build a perimeter fence for a very large lot in Cavite, near the boundary of Tagaytay.
> 
> I've been in contact with several contractors, but their quotes are very high, with the cheapest quote at P6,000 per lineal meter for a 2 meter tall, 5" CHB wall.
> 
> Based on what I've been able to gather other folks have ended up paying that's about twice compared to what I expected having to pay.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can recommend a reliable contractor that charges more normal fees, but still gets the job done to high (local) standards.
> 
> Also, if people are willing to share what they ended up paying for perimeter wall, that would be nice
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My house and security fence is in Dasmarinas Cavite and was built by Jose "Pepe" Era 09474137752 Quality work. He is expecting a call. Tell him Mike recommended him


----------

